# Frustration Sets In



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

At least today FRUSTRATION is king. So many things whirling about in my head and the answers just aren't falling out of the tornado.

Sat down with an American immigration lawyer today and he told me that it would or could take 18 months or more to get an interview for my fiancee' with the American consulate in Manila and $2800 for his services and about $2500 for the application fee's to the US for a K1 Visa.

He said I would be better off just moving to the Philippines and getting married there once her annulment is done and get hitched in country, then apply for spouse visa and green card and come back. Why even come back ? I could just sell all of my worldly possession's and TRY to become an expat resident there.

This is all compounded by the passing of my Mom on the 7th of June and everything that I have to do because I'm the last living relative.

Dang my head is swimming again so please forgive me when I commence asking questions again.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

My visit to Davao City was great.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry to hear the loss of your Mum mate, sad time I know. Only you can work out your next move.

I spent similar amounts to get my better half to Australia 9 or 10 years ago but it only took a few months to get him to Australia (12 month tourist visa) and about 8 more months to gain permanent residency and now? I/we live back here for the last 3 years very comfortably compared to Australia. I am happy with my choice now but 10 years ago I wasn't thinking or ready to retiring here, that came later.
I suppose it all depends on where your life and commitments are at in your country and at your time in life.

When we made the choice to move back to Australia after living in Manila for a year, I was 51 and not ready to retire and looked like my better half could lose his job in a government institution so we bit the bullet, spent the money and moved back to Australia, gave the care takers of my home notice prior to our move. I continued working, better half secured work for the 5 or 6 years living there until we moved back here.

As said, depends on where your life is now and what you search for/desire.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Thanks Steve. Just got off Messenger with her. I need to reduce the amount of "stuff" I own and prepare to move to the Philippines. Once the last will and testament has been executed and the probate period is done and she is buried with the Old Man ( he is in our Arlington National Cemetery for soldiers in Washington DC and she will be buried with him but they are way behind so it will be three to six months before we get a call to bring her there and until the government is ready she waits at our family funeral home refrigerated in her casket until then) so I still have more waiting to do. I've paid for my fiancees annulment already so things are moving like mud right now. No one in either government seems to be in a hurry no matter how much money you throw at the process. No lectures from the rest of ya about pre-paying for her annulment, we're in our 60's, her husband deserted her 22 years ago so for her this I do gladly. It ain't like she's 25, and I'm looking at 66. I just want to be done. Done with government bureaucracy, done with dumb asses and lazy people. I know those things are inescapable but there's hope 😂. Just praying for an outcome of any sort. Time is on every one else's side.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

It Took me 7 or 8 years decide to retire back here in PH. Even though my better half was in Australia I always thought about where I would live my last days,,,,, here I am and no regrets. Plenty of dollars and a more relaxed life.

Yeah, offloading all your stuff is not easy and takes a lot of thought both emotional and economic constraints. Reality.
We sent a 20 ft shipping container here and I have not used or looked at a third of it, sits in the garage and takes space.

As said only you can decide your future with your lady and a life in the US or here. Keep us all posted mate.


Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I've moved from 1 country to another 5 times now. (plus a 1,000 klm move from Sydney to Brisbane)
Each move I've taken less stuff than the move before.
Most "Stuff" is not important.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

AppalachianBiker said:


> He said I would be better off just moving to the Philippines and getting married there once her annulment is done and get hitched in country, then apply for spouse visa and green card and come back. Why even come back ? I could just sell all of my worldly possession's and TRY to become an expat resident there.


 Yes, why bring her to USA??? If you can manage financialy in Phils.

I havent seen any statistics, but summary of what I have heared divorces is much higher percent if bring Filipina to foreigners home country but I have no idea of proportions of that being gold diggers/bar girls. I am NOT saying all bar girls are gold diggers but at bars they get tought to milk men at money which make the odds worse I suppouse.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> At least today FRUSTRATION is king. So many things whirling about in my head and the answers just aren't falling out of the tornado.
> 
> Sat down with an American immigration lawyer today and he told me that it would or could take 18 months or more to get an interview for my fiancee' with the American consulate in Manila and $2800 for his services and about $2500 for the application fee's to the US for a K1 Visa.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your mom and the other stresses. Stay strong! You can do it! I remember the day I left my job as part of the plan to move to the Philippines. So much stress then and over the next few months. Find ways to deal with it and help you get through the tough parks. I'm guessing that you are suffering from short term anxiety.

I have some suggestions:

1. There are some great resources on You Tube for dealing with stress and anxiety. They work for me when needed. I like one guy whose channel is called The Anxiety Guy. There are others too. Relax and listen to them!

2. Drop the lawyer. You can do a K1 or CR1 (married less than two years) on your own. A lawyer will just ask you for the info and fill out the forms. Immigration lawyers are only needed for complex legal cases.

3. For U.S. visa advice, join Visa Journey forum. Great group of people going through U.S. immigration and there are immigration attorney members too. Everything is free. There is a Philippines section for specific info like Philippines annulments. Members also share their timelines and this compiles into a database that can show how long it really takes to finish a K1 or CR1. I have been a member for 2 years while applying for CR visas for my family and learned a lot.

4. Timewise, the annulment is your biggest obstacle right now. No telling how long it will take. It might be possible to grease the wheels in some areas, if your wife knows somebody. My wife applied before we met, and it took over 4 years. She only paid about 10k pesos and the lawyer was not good. Eventually got done.

5. If you move to the Philippines, keep your relationship low key. She is technically married, and someone could use that against you or her. Rare, but it does happen.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.

Things move slowly.. go with that and worst case scenario you'll end up using the SRRV.

Good news is you'll be here before winter.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I have to transport or sell a bunch of belongings before I come there to reside for the foreseeable future. Has anyone on here married a Filipina and then applied for a spouse green card/visa ?


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> Yes, why bring her to USA??? If you can manage financialy in Phils.
> 
> I havent seen any statistics, but summary of what I have heared divorces is much higher percent if bring Filipina to foreigners home country but I have no idea of proportions of that being gold diggers/bar girls. I am NOT saying all bar girls are gold diggers but at bars they get tought to milk men at money which make the odds worse I suppouse.


She's 61, I'm 65. She's not a gold digger. She raised hell with me for sending her money once. I'm proud of America. She has friends here and a daughter. I have two very nice comfortable motorcycles and a 4x4 truck. She has NEVER experienced winter. We will be fine and I seriously doubt there will ever be a divorce but if I'm ever proven wrong I'll fess up and tell y'all. I would however be able to live more comfortably there and she is ok with that too. Eventually we will finish our races in the Philippines.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> Has anyone on here married a Filipina and then applied for a spouse green card/visa ?


Yes, me. We applied for IR visas for my wife and step-daughter. IR is for married more than 2 years. CR is for married less than 2 years. We have been married 7 years and also have 2 U.S. citizen daughters.

However, we are now in a holding pattern to delay indefinitely. Housing prices, inflation, etc. The U.S. is a mess right now. I wanted to pay cash for a house and I can't do that in the area we like until the housing crash finishes. The cases are at NVC and you can postpone there for years if you like.

K1, CR1, IR1, they all need that annulment. Once you have that, smooth sailing. You won't have any issues considering your ages, and if you live together for a year or two, that is a big help.

Like I said before, join Visa Journey forum.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> I have to transport or sell a bunch of belongings before I come there to reside for the foreseeable future. Has anyone on here married a Filipina and then applied for a spouse green card/visa ?


I have never gone through this I met my wife who was a green card holder working in the US. But I'm pretty sure there are a few members on the forum that have done this but are not active members on the forum anymore.

I have a link I'm still working on with this subject: Useful links for expats fiance visa

You have some time and could talk with our US Immigration.

Another thing to really focus on is your Immigration status, I know that might sound silly but you'd be surprised at the burdensome red tape and bureaucracy plus you'll need all your original documents, and don't forget that Police Clearance or a printout of your Police Record for Immigration purposes, everything else we should be able to provide you and so just in case here's another one of our links on obtaining the 13a Visa 13a Visa Non-quota Visa by Marriage (Probationary) 

You don't want to show up here and then need a document in the US that's gonna just be a hellish burden and the mail system isn't so reliable and the reliable mail couriers will cost you dearly.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

AppalachianBiker said:


> She's 61, I'm 65. She's not a gold digger. She raised hell with me for sending her money once. I'm proud of America. She has friends here and a daughter. I have two very nice comfortable motorcycles and a 4x4 truck. She has NEVER experienced winter. We will be fine and I seriously doubt there will ever be a divorce but if I'm ever proven wrong I'll fess up and tell y'all. I would however be able to live more comfortably there and she is ok with that too. Eventually we will finish our races in the Philippines.


Hi mate, Steve here. I hear your anguish and frustrations,,,,, difficult but most here have been through the same stuff., will I or won't I?

Can I ask some questions if that's ok?

Are you retired or still working? I gather from what you have said so far that you are financially stable.

Have you been spent much time or any in the Philippines? Have you met your lady face to face and spent time together?

Are you prepared to walk away from your life there? Your family and friends? My neighbors here have big houses and lots and only spend 2 to 6 months a year here, their choice, me I stay here permanently.

As for material things? I decided in the end that I didn't need all that and sent all my artworks and antiques to Action houses, My cars and a bike I sold privately SL 500 Merc, 508 peugeot wagon,,,, (the better half's car), 3 - V8 Landcruiser utes, most tools and machinery etc etc. Guess what? It turns out I didn't need the anchor/s and much happier now with a simpler life and a heap of extra money in the bank.

You don't need to marry the lady to come here, I am not married and simply avail the visitor visa. I as said before did a partnership visa for my partner to come to Australia but we both knew that was only for 5 to7 years and I would retire here, closer to his family and a relaxed and much cheaper place to live for us, on the beach.

OMO but remember the old saying "fools rush in", my journey to live here has been over the last 11 years. Purchased this property 5 years ago and moved here 3 years ago. Lived in Manila 11 years ago, never again but that 1 year was time to know my partner and eventually a partnership visa. I was only 52 then and not ready to retire, too many opportunities, dollars and challenges. Retired here at 60 very comfortably, Australia? I'd probably still be working.

I wish you luck with your choices mate, good fortune to us all.

Sorry as usual for the long winded post.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I do not know much about these things.

Will it be easier to just get her a regular tourist VISA to the USA ?
Then you can marry the tourist.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> I do not know much about these things.
> 
> Will it be easier to just get her a regular tourist VISA to the USA ?
> Then you can marry the tourist.


A tourist visa would not be an appropriate visa to get, you need a fiancee visa. Also tourist visas for single filipinas are not that easy to come by, if at all possible.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> I do not know much about these things.
> 
> Will it be easier to just get her a regular tourist VISA to the USA ?
> Then you can marry the tourist.





Gary D said:


> A tourist visa would not be an appropriate visa to get, you need a fiancee visa. Also tourist visas for single filipinas are not that easy to come by, if at all possible.


Not just inappropriate, illegal. Using a tourist visa to travel with intent to marry is a big no no.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> Not just inappropriate, illegal. Using a tourist visa to travel with intent to marry is a big no no.


And if you did marry she may have to return to the Philippines and apply for a spouse visa.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hope I'm not out of line here but the topic "Frustration sets in" is something we all experience, even now I still get peeved with how things work here but as time goes on? I am getting a thicker skin and broader shoulders, take it on the chin and try to accept,,,,, getting there slowly, research and experience wins the day. We have all been there and at some point bit the bullet and made choices based on not enough information or overloaded with TMI.

While I appreciate input from fellow members very much over the last 10/11 years, (here and other sites) at the end of the day we research and study and work out the actual realities to suit our needs and wants. (think with the right head)
I like others observe on expat sites and see members relying on other members to gain answers and take that as gospel instead of getting off their derriere and going straight to the horses mouth. google is my best friend and helped me decide to come to the Philippines to meet my partner, live here together for a year, that was over 10 years ago. More expat chat and my best friend google saw us buying a property 5 years ago and living here permanently for the last 3 years. 
I suppose in my head I had a long term goal to live here and acted to secure with a lot of hard work and as said research while I see many on this and other sites that are fickle probably all their life.

OMO? The best thing any foreigner can do that has never been to the Philippines, other Asian countries also is to jump on a plane, visitor visa and see if you like, taste the flavours and the dirt. I was maybe lucky as I was working here for 6 months and fell in love with the people and the country and started chatting to my partner, we met 6 or 8 months later, no hurry.
Life goes on just don't get burnt along the way.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

appalachian

I did all the paperwork myself when I brought my partner to the USA from Manila. I read all info before starting the process. It took at that time about 11 months to get her here. we had to be married within 90 days of her arrival to be legal. The process wasn't hard to do. She was interviewed in manila. One requirement at that time was I had to met her in person which I had been there and had proof of the stay in manila and flight receipts and pictures there. I don't remember what I paid for the application process. You can do your own paperwork. You would have to send the same information to a lawyer and pay him.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> appalachian
> 
> I did all the paperwork myself when I brought my partner to the USA from Manila. I read all info before starting the process. It took at that time about 11 months to get her here. we had to be married within 90 days of her arrival to be legal. The process wasn't hard to do. She was interviewed in manila. One requirement at that time was I had to met her in person which I had been there and had proof of the stay in manila and flight receipts and pictures there. I don't remember what I paid for the application process. You can do your own paperwork. You would have to send the same information to a lawyer and pay him.
> 
> art


Maybe rules have become much harder and requirements, so Art what year was this?


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey mark
I have no ideal how hard it is now to do the paper work without a lawyer. I think it was in 2008 when I processed the paperwork. I downloaded all requirements over the internet and follow them. I doubt anything changed. The person much follow the guidelines to file. I am sure they charge more for filing now then in 2008.

main things are that she is not married, the expats has met her in person, does she have children and etc. Must have pictures and proof of everything. I never had to send anything else. i made sure I followed the requirements. I never got into a hurry. I made sure everything was right the first time.

If a person wants to spend money on an immigration lawyer, that is there choice.

art


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

DonAndAbby said:


> Not just inappropriate, illegal. Using a tourist visa to travel with intent to marry is a big no no.


But coming across the Southern border of the United States illegally is apparently okee dokey with "The Big Guy".


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Different country/s and laws as I see it. Right or wrong they are the laws. Let's not get political with my comment guys.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Sorry M8. I'll delete my snide remark. Perhaps a moderator.woumd.be so kind as to.delete.my remark. I can't now. Exceeded the time limit. Immigration is a matter.of.patience.and funding I am learning.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Nope, don't bother, it's there and appreciated by all but the realities are simple. All countries and territories have their laws and we must abide, stupid or not. Play the game we do.

Wait until you live here for awhile, then you will see the blatant idiosyncracies (spell check doesn't like that word, maybe my bad) that are accepted by the locals as normal, deal with it they do but I always ask why? It doesn't need to be this difficult. My better half always tells me not to buck the system, the stupidity creates jobs,,,,, My retaliation? Inefficiencies and then some.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Wait until you live here for awhile, then you will see the blatant idiosyncracies (spell check doesn't like that word, maybe my bad) that are accepted by the locals as normal.


 The locals "solve" it by dont follow them 
E g by not bother to 
/register businesses to avoid to pay for renewal of permits every year, avoid pay tax/fees and avoid to get noticed and fined for not filling tax forms. There are houndreds of thousands of such perhaps even over a million. Most of them wouldnt need to pay income tax anyway by they earn so litle, but they would need to pay social fees and VAT.
/register real estates to avoid paying such tax and transfer fees. If registered at Municipaly Tax office at all, its often in even grandparents's name, who have been dead some decades  BUT this is risky both by landgrabber scammers get more chance to fool buyers to believe the land belong to the scammer and it give right to officials to confiscate the land and sell it to get pay for the tax dept... The first is scary common. The second happen only in few percent cases, I guess because most rural land are so hard to get sold and I suppouse if one mayor do it, then he risk to not be mayor anymore  after next election or perhaps even killed. Even relatives have been killed in land disputes.
/And how many Filipinos have anyone seen in legal helmets? 


bigpearl said:


> It doesn't need to be this difficult. My better half always tells me not to buck the system, the stupidity creates jobs,,,,, My retaliation? Inefficiencies and then some.


 Yes a lot of UNNECESARY mess.
BUT there are REAL jobs officials can do INSTEAD, which ARENT DONE or take months instead of fast by they are occupied by doing stupidities... 
E g the normal for public "service" they DONT answer phone nor emails...! Although thats the normal for most private companies in Phils too!!! So THAT crap part cant be blamed at politicians and public service 

I claim its an other main reason than to make more jobs =Stupidity. Thats common among politicians and public service in our home countries too.. Such are magnets for stupid people  in our home countries specialy for stupids with ambissions, because private companies dont want them, and if a private company have stupid leaders its "self cleaning" by such companies go bankruptcy so such people end up within the public service sector anyway...


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Gentlemen,
It's the nature of man to create means of self preservation and to circumvent those means by others. I guess that it makes us feel as though we're part of the betterment for our own small groups of humans. I have noticed that as I age and stand back and look at the "machines" that are government there are soooo many layers that it would be impossible to unravel it all by any means other than utter cataclysmic destruction of life itself. We are no better than ant farms on a grandiose scale. There should be an international rule of law that one a person pays their "dues" and contributes their blood, sweat and tears building our own little pieces of the angry farm that we get a pass on regulatory constraints.

I apologize again for my acerbic prose. Freedom of speech, or the belief that it exists, leads me to voicing my opinions at the wrong times and in the wrong places but not in the Philippines. I knew that once the landing gear went down I had no constitutionally guaranteed rights. Having had the experience of traveling abroad with the Sarge and living in foreign countries for years, I know my place when not in the USA.

I read every word here and I thank y'all for your candid opinions.

Glen


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I dont know if I have told. I managed to make DTI CHANGE one of their messes!!!  So now it functions  

Their online registration didnt function for some types of businesses including the one we tried to start. I had figuered out why, it was two rather small code changes needed, but it needed to be done by their developer by they can get into their code.
When we told it didnt function including why to Office and "support" they repeetingly said:
-Use the online system...
!!! 🤣🤣🤣
We got stucked in 2 months by they didnt forward it to developer!!! 
But by my stubborness  I finaly found a contact possibility direct to developer - who solved it very fast


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your Mom Appalachian. To answer one of your questions: Yes, married my Asawa in Philippines few days before headed to Afghanistan late 2010. Later applied for her spousal visa/green card and it took about 12 months start to finish, but that was pre-Covid of course and seems things now taking longer. She gained citizenship here last month and that took about 18 months once we applied, whereas pre-Covid, it was around 6 months wait. Things are still backed up in the system; so, yeah, if financially able to move to PI, etc, I'd do that in a heartbeat. Lastly, Don't waste $ on a lawyer here....it's simple to do on your own once she gets freed of her prior marriage, but you are unfortunatley in for a long wait. Best of Luck!


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

*AppalachianBik
I agree with you about the southern border crossings. They let thousands into this country from the southern border. All these people do is take advantage of the situation. 

art*


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I processed all paperwork myself when I brought my wife to be here to the USA back in 2008. I never used a lawyer. I have no ideal what the fees are now for a visa to get here. I know it is costly for the fees, airplane ticket and a lawyer if a person uses one.

i will say if you bring a lady from the Philippines to the USA make sure she does love you or she will take advantage of the situation

art


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Well, a giant gust of wind in the form of making a decision and deciding to just move to the Philippines and get married there and screw the USA for awhile has filled my sails again. I'm now on the path to applying for an SRRV and I've already been told of cheaper ways to do this but this seems to fit my needs.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey appalachian

How hard is it to get a SRRV visa? how long does it take to get one? I read where a person had to deposit $20,000 into an account. Is that true?

art


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Art,
I will probably get my SRRV in 2 weeks.
If you do not have a pension or social security, then yes, $20,000 deposit. If you have a decent pension, then $10,000 deposit.

Fees are under $1500, and then $360 each year.

All this money can be done via bank swift wire transfers. Add some extra money due to unknown other bank fees. Also do the wire transfers 1 month ahead of time.

Don't bother with an FBI background check and State Dept authentication. Just have your PH helper get you a $10 interpol criminal check which takes 1 week.

I got all the medical tests done in USA, and a PH doctor will look it over and for a small charge will sign the medical certificate after I arrive. Or you can do the entire physical in PH.

I fired my original helper.
Am now using James Boron

You will need 2 shots and covid test before traveling.
If you have a booster shot, then test is not required.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sounds good Howard but don't you have to be in the Philippines to accomplish your SRRV? Let us know if things have changed please. Used to be only within the Philippines but 6 or 8 months ago they allowed foreigners to start the ball rolling from other countries consulates but accomplished here so one could obtain a visitor visa.
Look forward to your feedback.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Howard

what is the advantage to getting the SRRV visa? I have SS in the amount of $1750 a month. Is the SRRV the cheapest there?

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey steve

the visitor visa is a little expensive. I had the tourist visa when I was there. Use to be a person had to leave after 3 years and come back and start all over again.I don't know the requirements now.

The following are the minimum requirements for applying a temporary visitor's visa:


Passport/Travel Document Valid for at least six (6) months beyond the intended period of stay in the Philippines;
Duly Accomplished Visa application forms;
Passport Photos (2 pieces);
Proof of bona fide status as tourist or businessman;
Confirmed tickets for return or onward journey to the next port of destination; and
Payment of Visa Fees
They never mentions here about the 3 years and had to leave and start over. I bought a ticket to Singapore and throw it away. I had to have it to enter the Philippines back then.


art


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Art, in my opinion the SRRV will make me a legal permanent resident.
I can enter and exit the country whenever I want to - and not subject to the whims of the times.
If another pandemic strikes (Fox news is calling Monkey Pox "schlong Covid"), I will not have the problems I hear tourist visa holders had.

Yes, it costs alot more than renewing tourist visas.

After going through the hoops to get the SRRV, you are done for the rest of your life.
Just need to pay $360 fee every year.

You'd need to show some proof of your social security - and probably get it authenticated by the US State Dept.
Over $800 / month (if I recall correctly) reduces the deposit to $10,000.

I am sure others can give you better information.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

howard

I think you are right. I am going to check into the SRRV visa I know there are several other visas also there.

thanks
art


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

BigPearl,

I have done everything possible from here in the USA.
PRA has acknowledged all payments.

Not done are:
1. Medical Certificate (though all tests were done in the USA)
2. Signing and handing in my SRRV application form (Biron has it and checked it for correctness)


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Art,

If you are planning to marry a Philippine woman, then I think the SRRV will be an unnecessary expense.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Good morning art,,,, evening there. art from all my research over the last 10 years I will give the pros and cons from my perspective.

I just saw your recent msg. A tourist visa is a visitor visa and the same cost. Same thing.

The SRRV is a little cheaper to fund than a visitor visa annually but when you take into account the US 1,400 bucks to establish and the ongoing US 360 bucks annually? I did write a piece here from memory 4 or 5 years ago with the cost breakdown and from memory though the annual is slightly cheaper but takes 8 to 10 years to recoup the application fee of US 1400 bucks to break even. Some years ago the PRA did a deal with Philhealth to drop the P17K members fee to P 15K for SRRV members which also needs to be taken into consideration. US 30 bucks a year.

The beauty of the SRRV is the annual US 360 buck visit but I have heard that can now be 3 years instead of 2 monthly visits to immi for visa renewal as I do but only 5 to 15 minutes in their office and planned shopping after etc. Gets me out of the house.

The down side is slamming 10 or 20 grand into a hole earning pittance instead of investing wisely and make more money that will easily cover the difference between visa options

The 36 month departure rule has been a problem for many given Covid but things have settled now for fly in fly out.

SRRV holders suffered the same problems as all others with lock downs and received no preferences, OFW's the same.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I hear you Howard but I think,,,,, and only my opinion that you are jumping the gun, over thinking. You said you have never been here but you want to slam 10 or 20K for a visa and when you finally arrive? The Philippines is very very different to western culture and if you don't like? It will take 6 to 12 months to get your money back from the PRA.

I did mention before that you should come on a visitor visa and see if this country and your lady suits what you search for before you commit.

Hey, OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Steve,

After rereading the the thread, art wants to marry a Philippines woman.

Why would he want the SRRV ?
Sounds like an unnecessary expense for him ?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Only art can answer that. My question is why are you Howard going down the SRRV road when you have never been here,,,,, What's the old saying? Slowly slowly wins the race.
Why worry about water, food establishments or attire as you already made your decision.

Can I ask? You have apparently been to Israel several times so why not live there? You know the country. This one you don't. S/E Asia is a different kettle of fish. You will see.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Steve

I stated before that my reasons are private, and I do not want to debate them in the forum.

So, just drop the subject.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

*SRRV EXPANDED COURTESY*
For foreign nationals, 50 years old & above, who are retired Armed Force officers of foreign countries with existing military ties and/or agreement with the Philippine Government. A monthly pension of at least US$1,000.00 and an SRR Visa deposit of US$1,500.00 are required. The SRR Visa deposit includes the principal applicant and 2 dependents. Additional dependent, entails additional SRR Visa deposit of US$15,000 each (except for former Filipinos). CHILDREN must be legitimate or legally adopted by the Principal Retiree, unmarried and below 21 years old upon joining the program.

Cheapest SRRV for those that qualify! Heard people actually need not be retired from military just served. Worth checking if qualified, Show DD Fm 214.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Enjoy Howard. Don't cry later as many expats do here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Wow. That degraded rapidly. We all have our own reasons for doing the SRRV and even though I will eventually.marry my Filipina fiancee I like the options afforded by the SRRV and the $10,000 investment isn't an issue to me. I need to find out what the medical exam consists of in the Philippines and what I need to do if I get it done stateside. I have been told to have eight (8) 2X2 passport photos and it MUST BE A WHITE BACKGROUND. My local police department can do my background check but it must be done within 6 months of my arrival and my SSI statement of benefit and they need to be apostille by the state government here.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry if you see it that way App was never meant to be derogatory. Point is? You and I have spent time here and know the dirt and colours. 
All I am suggesting and have suggested for some time is why throw 10 or 20K into a countries bottomless well that you never visited? For what?
What if you don't like??? If I go to a restaurant and don't like I never go back, I don't invest money in that establishment before I try and sus it out. We all make our choices both good and bad and live with the consequences.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.

..


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I have been there like you. I know what I'm in for. I do appreciate the banter but opinions become interspersed with fact. I made some calls and have done some investigating. There are Visa services out there, at a cost that do almost everything for an Expat. They'll pick you up at the airport in Manila and have everything scheduled for you from the medical exam to the interview with the Philippine government agency and they will even rehearse the interview with ya if needed. The process takes a week in Manila softer your first night there (they pay for that) then you pick up the tab for hotel. $100 for medical exam. $1400 for registration fee with government. It's always about the money you know. I'm sure.if you have the.money and income and you're not a pedophile or murderer they would rather have you in country spending into the economy. Please don't think I'm being contrite, quite the.opposite actually. I'm a gregarious fellow by nature.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Night night from East Tennessee.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As you are the OP I respect what you say and only you and Howard can decide what is right for your own circumstances, this is an expat site and we all contribute.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Art,
> I will probably get my SRRV in 2 weeks.
> If you do not have a pension or social security, then yes, $20,000 deposit. If you have a decent pension, then $10,000 deposit.
> 
> ...


Howard could you please give us Mr James Boron's contact information and the works, I'll post that under our useful links.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> Well, a giant gust of wind in the form of making a decision and deciding to just move to the Philippines and get married there and screw the USA for awhile has filled my sails again. I'm now on the path to applying for an SRRV and I've already been told of cheaper ways to do this but this seems to fit my needs.


If you've served in the military all you need is that DD-14 and the SRRV will be so cheap, something like $1400 and like you mentioned the yearly $360 cost but you won't need to fly out anymore.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

mark

since i was in the Marines and have a DD-214 then I don't have to deposit $10,000? Only pay $1400 and $360 each year? Maybe i misunderstood what you were saying.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Application fee of 1,400 bucks, 360 bucks annually and a 1,500 buck deposit if you are a vet. All on the Philippine Retirement Authority (PRA) site Philippine Retirement Authority PRA home page

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Steve

I went to the PRA site and could not find the information you were talking about for $1500 DEPOSIT. the Classic SRRV visa is the only one I can see that I would qualify for now and it requires a $10,000 deposit with a pension. The others a vet would have to be a retired officer.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> mark
> 
> since i was in the Marines and have a DD-214 then I don't have to deposit $10,000? Only pay $1400 and $360 each year? Maybe i misunderstood what you were saying.
> 
> art


What's the hold-up...What's taking you so long?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

__





Retiree Services – Philippine Retirement Authority







pra.gov.ph





If you can't navigate this site to find your answers? Best to stay in Florida.

You claim to be ex military and on a dd214? It's all there in their website.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> Howard could you please give us Mr James Boron's contact information and the works, I'll post that under our useful links.


James Biron is already in your links





SRRV Special Resident Retiree's Visa - Free Visa Assistance


Our company provides free assistance in applying for SRRV - Special Resident Retiree's Visa. We are a PRA Marketer based in Makati City, Philippines.




www.visaconsultancy.ph





So far, I am pleased with his help.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> Yes, it costs alot more than renewing tourist visas.


 Well SRRV is more money in START, BUT
/LESS in the longer run than tourist visa
/and the deposit is NOT a cost  because its still your money and can be invested (with restrictions about whats allowed).

An other alternative with NOT such hard investment restrictions is SIRV ="investors visa". More money but I believe easier to get by Phils realy need business investors.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> Steve
> 
> I went to the PRA site and could not find the information you were talking about for $1500 DEPOSIT. the Classic SRRV visa is the only one I can see that I would qualify for now and it requires a $10,000 deposit with a pension. The others a vet would have to be a retired officer.
> 
> art







__





SRRV – Philippine Retirement Authority







pra.gov.ph





Expanded Courtesy

Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

mark

I was asking a question about the $10,000 deposit. I went to the PRA site and couldn't find the information about having the DD-214, that it would save me from depositing the $10,000. I read if a person was an retired officer it is cheaper. Some said on here with the DD-214 it would save from depositing the $10,000. i have a monthly pension from SS. 

Art
.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Expanded Courtesy Visa pertains to retired officers from the military. Deson't say anything about an enlisted person on the PRA site. 

Who can a person write to and get the information needed to apply for the right visa?

thanks
art


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

art

go to this website






SRRV Special Resident Retiree's Visa - Free Visa Assistance


Our company provides free assistance in applying for SRRV - Special Resident Retiree's Visa. We are a PRA Marketer based in Makati City, Philippines.




www.visaconsultancy.ph





At the bottom of the page you can fill in information and question, and James Biron will get back to you.

Remember that there is currently a 12 hour time difference.
(during standard time a 13 hour time difference)


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey Howard

thanks for the information. I will try sending the question to Mr. Biron.

thanks a lot.
art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

*SRRV Courtesy & Expanded Courtesy*
Courtesy: For former Filipinos. For foreign nationals, who are retired officers of International Organizations recognized by the DFA, deposit US$1,500.00 

Expanded Courtesy: For foreign nationals, retired Armed Force officers of the USA. Monthly pension of at least US$1,000.00, deposit of US$1,500.00.

the way I read this I can come there with a deposit of $1500 and a monthly pension. I am way above the requirement on monthly pension. this is for the Expanded Courtesy visa

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> Expanded Courtesy Visa pertains to retired officers from the military. Deson't say anything about an enlisted person on the PRA site.
> 
> Who can a person write to and get the information needed to apply for the right visa?
> 
> ...


NCO ls a Non-Commissioned Officer! PRA doesn't say Commissioned/Warrant officer only.

Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey Chuck,

On the PRA site it states to get an expanded courtesy visa a person has to be a retired or attached officer from the military with a qualifying pension. I know what an NCO is in the military. Different sites states different things. 

So, can a NCO with a pension qualify for the expanded courtesy visa and not have to deposit $10,000?

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ask Mr. Biron art, explain your situation and see what he says.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Steve,

How do I contact Mr. Biron? Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks
art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Post #67 by Howard that you already saw.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> mark
> 
> I was asking a question about the $10,000 deposit. I went to the PRA site and couldn't find the information about having the DD-214, that it would save me from depositing the $10,000. I read if a person was an retired officer it is cheaper. Some said on here with the DD-214 it would save from depositing the $10,000. i have a monthly pension from SS.
> 
> ...


Okay.... Art it's confusing  that portion but it used to be cut and dry, when I was stationed on Guam they called it a Military retirement Visa but now it's changed names but you will qualify if you served in the military and have your DD-214 and so there's no $10,000 it's gonna be $1,500 in and around there so you would contact your Philippine Consulate in D.C. and work that out with them in conjunction with the PRA, you could have most of your package completed and ready when you arrive and then you finish up by depositing the fees or whatever way the PRA would have you pay for this.

Covid has really made contact with the Consulates a challenge I'll bet and then your distance but I finished all my Visa requirements (different visa) completed through the mail system, I had to mail all pertinent documents to Chicago from my state of ND and I got it all done within two months. So you could have your VA office complete a full physical (M.D. only) for free including chest X-rays etc.. and then just before you leave get that Sheriff's Department to print you out a Police Record for Immigration purposes and also have them get finger and thumb prints and like I mentioned find out everything you'll need for your SRRV before you leave, you'll be working with the PRA.

If you don't plan on retiring here then don't do any of this, just come here on a tourist visa.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

SRRV like the 13a spouse visa is expecting you to largely stay in the Philippines. It's not a travel convenience.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> SRRV like the 13a spouse visa is expecting you to largely stay in the Philippines. It's not a travel convenience.


Gary makes a good point Art, the SRRV is different from the 13a and so you could probably utilize it as 6 months in the US and 6 months in the Philippines or something similar to that.

I really don't know the ins and outs of the SRRV or if there's a limitation on how long you can be gone before you begin to aquire fines or if it expires.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Mark

thanks for all the information. I do agree it is confusing. So I do qualify with my DD-214 for the $1500 deposit. I am going to try and contact the department in DC. 

thanks very much.
art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Gary, 

I think the SRRV is the way to go. the tourist visa is a real hassle.

thanks for the info.
art


----------

